# UBER Select only .. what rating low point will you start taking Uber X rides.



## SDlyftanduber (Oct 6, 2015)

Is there a minimum rating needed to keep "Select Only" profile?


----------



## k114 (Mar 14, 2016)

It's 4.7 in Toronto anyway plus minimum 50 rides


----------



## Dissendat (Mar 7, 2016)

What is "Select Only"?


----------

